# Project 1992 bayou 300 4x4



## foreman400x (Dec 9, 2013)

Picked this little bayou up for $150 bucks the other day, needed a carb job and a spark plug and an air filter

MODS SO FAR!!!
HL 2" bracket lift
1.5" spring spacers in front
27x9x12 itp mega mayhems
12X7 highlifter steelies
Mods to come include
Jet Kit
snorkel
stretch rear swingarm
paint/powdercoat racks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's a heck of a deal!


----------



## foreman400x (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah I rode the crap out of it at my deer lease last weekend seems to turn the 27s pretty easily , needs headlight bulbs and to tighten up the foot brake


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Man that's a sweet deal. Got me checking craigslist now lol. Would love to find a 3 wheeler for next to nothing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## foreman400x (Dec 9, 2013)

There are groups on Facebook dedicated to trading and selling bikes cheap, my buddies gonna pick up a trx300fw for like $500 here soon


Does anyone know the factory a/f screw setting for the bayou 300

---------- Post added at 08:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------

Pulled the racks off last night to get brought to the local powder coater, Kawi Green


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Great deal. The bike looks good. Another one saved from the boneyard.


----------



## foreman400x (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## foreman400x (Dec 9, 2013)

got my racks back from the powdercoater, now gotta replace the rear driveshaft boot and get some H6M led headlight bulbs


----------



## foreman400x (Dec 9, 2013)

Anyone ever seen a Lakota 330 bbk and cam swapped into a bayou


----------



## Calebxmaxx (Jul 29, 2012)

Did you mean 1050?? $150 is a steal of a deal!! Cant go wrong with a bayou 300!


----------



## foreman400x (Dec 9, 2013)

$150, just picked up a parts bike for $100, gonna save motor, front diff, axles and rear end, wiring harness, its a fun bike, my buddies gonna snorkel it for me this weekend ,gonna extendend the upper and lower a arms 2-3.5" to see if it'll be in the " bucket club" so stand by for progress pics hopefully Friday


----------



## foreman400x (Dec 9, 2013)

Got the ole bayou snorkeled over the weekend, gotta finish tuning/ jetting it before Saturday


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sweet!


Posted via Tapatalk for iPhone5


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Dang ! Tht is a heck of a deal! My bro has a 2wd bayou 220 but we gotta replace the cam shaft in it but cant wait to see the progress on ur lift!


----------



## foreman400x (Dec 9, 2013)

Lift won't get built for a while, gonna have a shop build it for me


----------



## foreman400x (Dec 9, 2013)

Anyone ever have a set of gorilla axles built for a bayou


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

No but im sure if u send ur axle in the can build u a custom length one!


----------



## foreman400x (Dec 9, 2013)

Got the ole 300 Jetted and running solid...now just a waiting game till the mardi gras ride at Sabine Atv


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That's a good looking 300.


----------



## foreman400x (Dec 9, 2013)

thank ya sir, got a few things left to powdercoat and start building me a modded back up motor


----------



## foreman400x (Dec 9, 2013)

Got to do some riding on my day off last weekend


----------



## foreman400x (Dec 9, 2013)

Haven't been on here in a while, but here's an update for everyone, after the last ride bike wouldn't fire or even attempt to fire turns out the engine had only like 55 psi of compression , so I tore it down and did a .040 wiseco top end kit, got it fired up and tuned right and got to ride it over the weekend (7/26/14) up at Sabine ATV park and had zero problems all day, now here's where I need help, I want to tighten up the front differential clutches by installing a shim/ washer where would I go to get them and what's preferred by yall


----------

